# Glenmuir  MacWet rain gloves



## rickg (Mar 5, 2012)

I played in a monsoon at the weekend so it was a great opportunity to try out my new Glenmuir Macwet rain gloves. Unlike most rain gloves, these come as a pair and are intended to be kept on after they become wet.

They are very light and feature a mesh backing. This means that they don't absorb a lot of water and don't  become heavy and uncomfortable. They are very thin and you still retain a lot of feel so can find tees etc in the bottom of the golf bag without removing them.

I have to say that they do everything that the manufacturer advertises. The wetter it got, the better they gripped. This is really important as it means you don't have to grip the clubs too tightly and can maintain a normal grip without fear of losing the club or it turning in your hands.

My playing partners all struggled to keep dry grips and their efforts took away their concentration from the game. I on the otherhand just let my gloves and grips stay wet and focused on the shot in hand.  

Because they are so light it means that you can also putt without taking them off. A quick squeeze of the hands every 2 or 3 holes removed any excess water and meant my hands didn't get too cold.

They are machine washable and don't lose their shape after washing.

I have previously tried the Footjoy wet weather gloves and they don't come come close to giving the same level of grip as the MacWets. They are also only supplied as single gloves.

The gloves retail at around Â£25 for a pair from Glenmuir but can be found cheaper on line if you search around.

A massive thumbs up for the MacWets. :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Do they come in other colours? Black just isn't you.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 5, 2012)

What you thinking murph..... Orange?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			What you thinking murph..... Orange?
		
Click to expand...

It does appear to be trending.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2012)

Arguable Scotland's best kept secret.

They do exactly what they say they do!

Expensive but, if you have to play in the rain, worthwhile!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ordered a pair of these for Â£18 off t'interweb.

Guy at my place had them on at the weekend, had just been persevering with one Mizuno one (that was WAY to big but all they had in the shop when I needed on) but these make much more sense.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome bit of cheeky kit to be kept in the bag for these monsoon days.

Big plus, high five, thumbs up from me.

I certainly wouldn't say that they were expensive either!!!


----------

